# Hospital para fuentes de alimentación !!



## diegomj1973 (Dic 11, 2016)

¿A quién no le ha sucedido que un amplificador emita ruidos a la salida cuando no le inyectamos ninguna señal?

¿No les resulta molesto ese hummm y caer rendido después de muchísimas pruebas, cuando no podemos eliminarlo definitivamente?

¿No se alegran hasta el éxtasis cuando "dan con la tecla" del problema y pueden disfrutar ese silencio de fondo entre cada tema musical?

Bueno... En este thread van a encontrar unas especies de "Historias Clínicas" de algunas de las muchas dolencias de nuestras fuentes de alimentación, que pueden ser las causantes de muchos de esos ruidos molestos que podemos escuchar y, que a veces, no sabemos identificar eficazmente.

Este thread apunta a ayudar aquellos familiares desesperados que buscan una cura definitiva para nuestra querida paciente: LA FUENTE DE ALIMENTACIÓN .

Partiendo de una herramienta fabulosa, que es LabView, y que se puede anexar a un entorno de simulación como el Multisim, voy a presentar cómo se oirían una importante variedad de casos que se nos puedan presentar cuando alimentamos amplificadores.

Me voy a circunscribir a la alimentación DUAL (o de doble polaridad), que es la mayormente más difundida. Nada quita que quien necesite simular el ruido característico de una fuente de simple polaridad, lo puede hacer y subir (con todas las variantes de fallas o anomalías que considere necesarias).

Como conejito de indias, voy a emplear un amplificador en clase A de muy simple diseño, solo para hacer audible los distintos problemas. Ustedes, de considerarlo necesario, pueden emular cualquier circuito amplificador que se les ocurra. Todo está limitado por su imaginación y ganas de trabajar. Incluso, podrían verificar tranquilamente y de igual forma, el crosstalk.

Partimos del siguiente esquema:



En él van a ver que se emplean dos fuentes de corriente alterna de 12 V RMS y 50 Hz cada una, que representan el secundario convencional con punto medio de un transformador. La capacidad de filtrado por rama se ha impuesto muy limitada para que denote los efectos que posteriormente vamos a oír. La designación y tipo de puente rectificador escogido no tiene mayor importancia en este caso, siempre que cumpla con los requisitos mínimos que exige el circuito en conjunto con el nivel de filtrado general.

Se ha escogido una referencia general de 0 V, que es justo el punto medio del secundario emulado con las dos fuentes de corriente alterna. Desde ese punto de referencia parten todas las conexiones comunes del circuito atravesando una mínima resistencia de 0,01 ohmio, que es la que podría representar la de un simple trozo de conductor de interconexión. Nada quita que podamos cambiar el esquema o layout de interconexiones y cambiar los valores expuestos, según cada caso particular y según los valores reales o medidos.

Sobre el circuito de base así planteado, se va a variar la capacidad de filtrado principal (ya sea en forma conjunta y simétrica ó en forma asimétrica), la resistencia del conductor de retorno hacia la referencia general y la simetría entre los voltajes de los semibobinados del secundario.

Luego, para cada caso, se recoge la señal que saldría a la salida del circuito amplificador, modificada por el PSRR del mismo. Acá es importante notar que cada amplificador puede tener su propia curva de PSRR versus frecuencia, lo que podría alterar algo de lo que yo les muestre sobre este circuito amplificador particular. Asimismo, existen respuestas típicas que van a escuchar con este circuito amplificador que podrían ayudarnos muy fácilmente a encontrar el diagnóstico preciso de cada caso particular, por más que los amplificadores difieran bastante. Un ruido típico que van a aprender a diferenciar es el debido a la acción de carga / descarga de los condensadores de filtrado principal sobre el tramo de conductor de retorno hacia el punto de referencia, el cual es bien diferente del de la falta de filtrado: uno tiene componentes espectrales más audibles en alta frecuencia que otro.

Lo que van a escuchar no es necesariamente una linda sinfonía, sino algo a evitar por todos los medios posibles en los diseños de alta fidelidad.

Caso 1): se corresponde exactamente con el del esquema mostrado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151312&stc=1&d=1481487322

Descomprimen este archivo y luego reproducen el archivo .WAV. Está sampleado en LabView sobre Multisim 13 a 11,025 K. Luego, solo lo recorté con Audacity, para que tenga cerca de 5,5 segundos de duración. Al escucharlo, pueden notar el transitorio de conexión (lo que podría configurarse diferente, si se necesita, anexando todos los parámetros reales del transformador y de interconexión real al circuito de muestra).

Caso 2): se baja la resistencia de 0,01 ohmio a 0,001 ohmio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151313&stc=1&d=1481487334

Caso 3): se duplica simétricamente la capacidad de filtrado general, con resistencia de retorno en 0,01 ohmio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151314&stc=1&d=1481487346

Caso 4): se duplica simétricamente la capacidad de filtrado general y se baja la resistencia de retorno a 0,001 ohmio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151315&stc=1&d=1481487356

Todos los archivos hasta aquí no han sufrido alteraciones de amplitud mediante ningún software adicional, de modo que se los pueda comparar en nivel. Misma consideración en frecuencia, de modo que podamos discriminar el timbre característico del problema, salvo la alteración que pueda generar la curva de PSRR del circuito amplificador.

Continuemos:

Caso 5): Asimetría de filtrado con 0,01 ohmio de resistencia de retorno.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151338&stc=1&d=1481496444

Caso 6): Asimetría de filtrado con 0,001 ohmio de resistencia de retorno.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151341&stc=1&d=1481497875

Caso 7): Asimetría de filtrado con 0,01 ohmio de resistencia de retorno. Atención!!!: aquí no se ha repetido el caso 5, sino que se invierten las asimetrías para verificar los distintos PSRR que ofrece el circuito hacia cada rail de alimentación.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151342&stc=1&d=1481498330

Caso 8): Asimetría de filtrado con 0,001 ohmio de resistencia de retorno. Misma aclaración que caso anterior respecto de la verificación de distintos PSRR hacia cada rail.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151343&stc=1&d=1481498675

Caso 9): Asimetría de voltaje de un 5 % más en semibobinado superior.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151345&stc=1&d=1481499075

Caso 10): Asimetría de voltaje de un 5 % más en semibobinado inferior.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151346&stc=1&d=1481499439

Ahora, cambiamos un poco el layout y separamos los semibobinados del secundario. Observen detenidamente que se agrega un puente rectificador más y vean dónde se coloca nuestra nueva referencia.



Caso 1 bis): se corresponde exactamente con el del esquema mostrado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151331&stc=1&d=1481490568

Observen que vuelvo a repetir la numeración de los casos, salvo ahora acompañado de sufijo "bis", para que puedan cotejar muy fácilmente las ventajas ó desventajas de uno u otro esquema frente a las anomalías que se puedan suscitar. Comparar directamente en forma auditiva, ya que no ha habido alteración de nivel ni de respuesta en frecuencia posterior al registro de sonido por LabView. Luego, uds. darán su veredicto a la hora de diseñar sus propias fuentes .

Caso 2 bis): se baja cada resistencia de 0,01 ohmio a 0,001 ohmio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151333&stc=1&d=1481491385

Caso 3 bis): se duplica simétricamente la capacidad de filtrado general, con cada resistencia en 0,01 ohmio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151334&stc=1&d=1481491455

Caso 4 bis): se duplica simétricamente la capacidad de filtrado general y se baja cada resistencia a 0,001 ohmio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151335&stc=1&d=1481491539

Caso 5 bis): Asimetría de filtrado con 0,01 ohmio en cada resistencia.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151318&stc=1&d=1481491688

Caso 6 bis): Asimetría de filtrado y se baja cada resistencia a 0,001 ohmio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151320&stc=1&d=1481492059

Caso 7 bis): Asimetría de filtrado con 0,01 ohmio en cada resistencia. Atención!!!: aquí no se ha repetido el caso 5bis, sino que se invierten las asimetrías para verificar los distintos PSRR que ofrece el circuito hacia cada rail de alimentación.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151321&stc=1&d=1481497609

Caso 8 bis): Asimetría de filtrado y se baja cada resistencia a 0,001 ohmio. Misma aclaración que caso anterior respecto de la verificación de distintos PSRR hacia cada rail.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151322&stc=1&d=1481492771

Caso 9 bis): Asimetría de voltaje de un 5 % más en semibobinado separado superior.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151327&stc=1&d=1481493552

Caso 10 bis): Asimetría de voltaje de un 5 % más en semibobinado separado inferior.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151329&stc=1&d=1481493690

Ahora, solo es cuestión de adiestrar los oídos... 

En realidad, si escuchan atentamente todos los casos, en ambas configuraciones expuestas, van a notar que existen, a grandes rasgos, tres diferenciaciones posibles de ruidos de fuentes:

A) El de falta de filtrado, el cual, si no es extremo, tiene un contenido espectral más limitado en cuanto a componentes de alta frecuencia se refiere.

B) El provocado por la carga / descarga de los condensadores principales, que se materializa a través de elementos resistivos comunes a ambos rails hacia el punto de referencia. Claramente tiene un contenido espectral más rico en componentes de alta frecuencia y puede llegar a ser más intrusivo en las zonas más sensibles dentro del espectro audible. Solucionable totalmente con la separación de bobinados.

C) El provocado por los desequilibrios de voltaje entre los dos semibobinados. Es más complejo de describir con palabras y puede llegar a confundirse con el anterior B) bajo determinadas circunstancias. Bajo carga variable, puede manifestarse como una especie de pulsación. Puede llegar a desaparecer con consumos limitados de reposo y especialmente con el empleo de transformadores de tipo acorazado y con bobinados superpuestos. Puede llegar a ser intrusivo temporalmente en las zonas sensibles del espectro audible, cuando la carga no es constante (a diferencia de la de los ejemplos citados en este thread, que es constante en reposo y variable desde solo un rail cuando existe señal de entrada). Subsanable parcialmente con la permutación de los extremos de los semibobinados en un transformador con punto medio, otorgándole el extremo del semibobinado más interior (es decir, más cercano a la columna central del acorazado) al rail de menor PSRR y, otorgándole el extremo del semibobinado más exterior al rail de mayor PSRR.

Saludos



PD: esto que subo ahora, es solo una gran curiosidad que quiero escuchen y opinen: ¿qué sucedería si a un amplificador como el del esquema lo alimentáramos a través de una rectificación de solo media onda y compensando con mayor capacidad para disponer similar escalón de ripple?

Con punto medio:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151336&stc=1&d=1481494292

Con semibobinados ya separados:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151337&stc=1&d=1481494428

Interesante ¿no?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 12, 2016)

Brillante y pedagógico tutorial que merece un agradecimiento público por el MUCHO trabajo que te habrá llevado prepararlo con esa amigable presentación.
Enhorabuena Diego y gracias por el aporte.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 16, 2016)

Para quienes no hayan podido aún adiestrar sus oídos con los archivos sonoros del primer post, les subo los espectros de frecuencia correspondientes a esos mismos sonidos. Dicen que una imagen vale más que mil palabras...:

Caso 1):



Caso 1 bis):



Caso 2):



Caso 2 bis):



Caso 3):



Caso 3 bis):



Caso 4):



Caso 4 bis):



Caso 5):



Caso 5 bis):



Caso 6):



Caso 6 bis):



Caso 7):



Caso 7 bis):



Caso 8):



Caso 8 bis):



Caso 9):



Caso 9 bis):



Caso 10):



Caso 10 bis):



Observen muy atentamente que en los casos 9) y 10) (cuando el transformador tiene punto medio en su secundario), que aparecen líneas espectrales que no son múltiplos de 100 Hz. Estas líneas están ubicadas en 50 Hz, 150 Hz, 250 Hz, 350 Hz, etc. Esas mismas líneas espectrales no aparecen cuando se separan los semibobinados del secundario .



Por último, alimentando el mismo circuito, pero con rectificación de media onda y compensando con mayor capacidad de filtrado para obtener similar "escalón" de ripple:

Caso Especial 1):



Caso Especial 1 bis):



Pueden comparar el caso especial 1) con el caso 1)  y el caso especial 1 bis) con el caso 1 bis) .

Sorprendente ¿no? 

Espero les sirva a quienes dispongan de un osciloscopio con capacidad de FFT ó, simplemente, dispongan de una simple placa de sonido que con algún software libre de adquisición puedan analizar el espectro de frecuencias ó, incluso, algún celular que con una de las muchas aplicaciones que pululan por ahí puedan realizar lo mismo.

Saludos

PD: en todos los casos, el eje de ordenadas está expresado en dB, pero la escala mostrada sirve solo para efectuar una comparación de niveles entre todos los casos dados. Esa escala no está calibrada ni se corresponde a la situación real en función del filtrado dado.

PD2: lo interesante de todos estos fenómenos mostrados es que en situaciones reales pueden presentarse simultáneamente, ya que siempre existen imperfecciones y desajustes, que pueden ser permanentes ó temporarios.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 16, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Espero les sirva a quienes dispongan de un osciloscopio con capacidad de FFT ó, simplemente, dispongan de una simple placa de sonido que con algún software libre de adquisición puedan analizar el espectro de frecuencias ó, incluso, algún celular que con una de las muchas aplicaciones que pululan por ahí puedan realizar lo mismo.



Soft gratuito para el análisis: Voxengo Span - http://www.voxengo.com/product/span/ - 
Se puede montar sobre cualquier soft de mezcla que acepte VST, AU, AXX, yo uso Reaper en versión demo que es 100% funcional - www.reaper.fm - 

A los archivos los subí 12 dB para escucharlos mas cómodo, y en el SPAN se ven así:


Es interesante entrenar el oido con esto para ir reconociendo los ruidos, se agradece tu esfuerzo.
Un abrazo!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 16, 2016)

Infinitamente agradecido por el aporte!!! 

Con todas las herramientas y técnicas que ya disponemos, no puede existir pretexto alguno a la hora de buscar el problema que puede generar nuestra fuente de alimentación en nuestro amplificador .

Un abrazo y, una vez más, muy agradecido


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> . . . Con todas las herramientas y técnicas que ya disponemos, no puede existir pretexto alguno a la hora de buscar el problema que puede generar nuestra fuente de alimentación en nuestro amplificador . . . .



*¡ Indescribible tu aporte !* 

Solo faltaría implementar un sistema que logre que cuando un usuario tenga un inconveniente de ruido de fuente, se le de una sugerencia, este la lleve a la práctica y no se ponga a experimentar con otras soluciones "Esotéricas" ignorando lo sugerido


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 16, 2016)

Gracias Fogo y todos quienes se han interesado en este tema .

Me pareció necesario intentar hechar un poquito más de luz sobre un tema del que muchas veces nos cuesta imaginarnos cómo puede suceder físicamente en la vida real y qué impacto podría tener en los circuitos.

De haberlo intentado darlo en conocer armando físicamente cada caso e intentando registrar qué es lo que podía suceder, seguramente no lo hubiese podido hacer muy fácilmente y hubiesen aparecido divergencias propias del armado que habrían enmascarado los objetivos que quería entiendan.

Apoyándome en herramientas fabulosas que cualquiera de nosotros hoy podemos tener al alcance de un click, me pareció la forma más clara y concisa de llegar al objetivo buscado, desglosando un tema muchas veces áspero y que no se lo observa muy claramente en los textos de consulta.

Habiendo registrado los sonidos típicos de los ruidos, logro que muchos puedan reconocer primeramente y sin mucha complicación el problema, situación que resulta a veces difícil de explicar con palabras y hacerla bien gráfica como imagen mental de quien necesita aprender.

Luego, me ví en la disyuntiva de hacer "visible" ese sonido para ver por qué parte del espectro se podía colar e incidir en nuestro circuito de audio, y decidí que mostrar la composición espectral sería lo más conveniente y sencillo frente a la otra situación de mostrarles la forma de la onda variando en el tiempo.

Habrán notado además que tanto los archivos de sonido como las gráficas tienen limitaciones en la resolución de amplitud como en la de frecuencia. Esto responde a que el simulador toma tiempo en presentar los resultados con una aproximación aceptablemente buena. Se ha fijado una situación de compromiso entre tiempo de simulación y una aceptable resolución en la primera mitad del ancho de banda del espectro de audio (desde 50 Hz hasta casi los 5,5 KHz).

Esa limitación está adicionalmente planteada para que pueda ser fácilmente verificada de forma casi universal y extendida por la totalidad de foristas que deseen palparlo por experiencia propia y no cuenten con mucha capacidad de hard. Es decir, que con una plaquita de sonido económica podemos repetir lo mismo o, incluso, hacerlo mejor que como lo hice.

Las gráficas espectrales han sido promediadas unas 400 veces, de modo que lo que veamos sea bastante objetivo y muestre claramente lo que se busca y tienda a mostrarse casi libre de ruido de lectura.

Quien desee samplear más arriba de lo que yo hice y mostrar qué es lo que podría suceder en la otra mitad del ancho de banda del espectro, está invitado. Deberá juntarse de mucha paciencia y tiempo . Igual les digo que la segunda mitad del espectro es como el planeta Marte: no hay vida!!! .

Un abrazo a todos


----------

